# Introduce yourself



## harshit_singhal (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,I am Harshit Singhal,a realtively young lad from India.I started bodybuilding around 1 year ago coz I was really thin.Have managed to gain around 12 pounds of muscle mass.It really feels good and boosts the inner confidence.I've even started blogging about Bodybuilding.I've written a post on "Why every man should lift weights" on my blog which is "harshitsinghal.com"


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*harshit_singhal* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2010)

you think he's a candidate for Gears W-P?


----------



## unclem (Jun 25, 2010)

welcome bro to IM! the most members on the net that i know of....imho


----------

